# Lets see your string building setup



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice setup. I'd like to see that speed server in action


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is mine! I have added a double sided stretcher to the other side. Which some day I got to take a pic of.
























Hutch


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice clean setup Hutch!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, it is pretty full on the peg board now. And on the other side I have a dual stretcher. At some point I will add one more stretcher and I will be able to build a compete set and a half of another at once.


Hutch


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Goto your local garbage dump and that's what mine looks like. If I can ever clean up long enough to take some pics I'll share how to make the most of your available space.


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

60X said:


> Goto your local garbage dump and that's what mine looks like. If I can ever clean up long enough to take some pics I'll share how to make the most of your available space.


What he said. I was too embarrassed to take a pic. If I clean it I can't find anything...LOL


----------



## jonw (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice jonw, did you build that your self?


Hutch


----------



## jonw (Jun 25, 2009)

No, it is 1 of only 3 built by Last Chance Archery


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Built this myself. I dont use it as a three post system any longer. I only use it as a two post system.

Stationary posts
View attachment 1192857


Stretcher/twister.
View attachment 1192860

View attachment 1192861


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

Trailerdog said:


> What he said. I was too embarrassed to take a pic. If I clean it I can't find anything...LOL


Glad I'm not the only 1, lol. My wife said my building area looks like a bomb went off


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is the other side of my set up it is a split jig. I can do 2 control cables one on each side of the uni-strut. And on the main one up top I can build the string. I am not done with the total jig yet but soon.






























Hutch


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Still tweeking this one but it's working pretty good for the handfull of sets I make.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow those are some nice setups you guys have there!

Ya'll probably seen mine but at the risk of redundancy here it is again. The insert fits into a harbor freight jack. The retainer pin goes through the jack and the slotted hole in the insert and when you tighten the string with the jack it compresses the spring. there is a mark on the insert that indicates when you are at 300 lbs. There is also another hole in it that allows me to bolt it solid so it doesn't move while I'm doing the layout. My next trick is to change out one of the posts with a twisting mechanism. Once I have that I'll never have to remove it from the jig until the string is complete. no separate stretcher no pulling it off the jig none of that. Just lay it out. Apply end serving, rotate, stretch, twist, measure and server. Well that's the plan anyway we'll see how it works out.


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice setup b0w. I've always wondered about the NWspinner I see pictured. Would like to give one a try sometime.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

It is real nice Eric, I'm using one with my bearpaw and it saves a lot of time. I use an electric drill and it is fast.


Hutch


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing that in action. I think there might be a youtube video on that. If you want anymore Bear Paw's rather cheap let me know bud. I don't use mine.

Eric


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is mine that I built with the help of a friend, and his mill and lathe. Think this is my 3rd one that I have built, just wasn’t happy with the other ones. I have only been using this stretcher/twister about 1 ½ months but I really like the way it turned out I think I will keep this one. It is made from 1” round stock and ½ plate with thrust bearings on both ends. The end closest to the wall is the stretcher it will go to 350# + and the other end is a twister. (thanks to all on AT that I took the ideas from)


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

Dang very nice. I would like to have something like that for another setup. Love the big round handles.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks ya i would like to have another set too, may have to start on that after season


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Eric131 said:


> Nice setup b0w. I've always wondered about the NWspinner I see pictured. Would like to give one a try sometime.


That's all I use with my bieters....it is fast and efficient

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like most of these are diy ones. Dont have pics. of mine but built along the same design as most everyone else here. Its a 2 post stretcher twister with an attachment plate i can put on one stand to make it a 3 post one. On the adapter the 2 string hooks can be adjusted to make a split buss with differant lenghts on the splits


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my setup. I built my own stuff.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Good to see you back ole friend...How have you been



fletched said:


> Here are a few pics of my setup. I built my own stuff.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Little Jon jig works for me :


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Is your shop really that clean!! theres not even any wax on that jig



Dthbyhoyt said:


> Little Jon jig works for me :


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> Good to see you back ole friend...How have you been


I am doing a little better. I had some problems with my right foot and had to have another surgery on it. I had to do some therapy on it for a while which didn't work so I had surgery. I had to have my right heel cut opened and cleaned out. It didn't heal right from my last surgery. I have to go to an arthuritis specialist next month. Maybe I will get lined out someday.


----------



## davec921 (Oct 29, 2011)

I just got into bow hunting with a compound. I picked my first bow up about 3 months ago. I basspro readhead Kronic.
In the last tree months I know for a fact I have sent over 400 arrows down range. I plan on putting new string an cables on it next year.
I like to make my own stiff as much as I can. My question is how hard is it to make a new string an cable set for a bow. how much would it cost me to 
Make a jig to make the set. And how much would it be to just by a set. Thanks
DAVE


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

ex-wolverine said:


> Is your shop really that clean!! theres not even any wax on that jig


No Tom , thats a pic when I first put it in my Man Cave ,I had cleaned the jig up .. you can't see the most of the bench now ..


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

Some nice setups.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

fletched said:


> Here are a few pics of my setup. I built my own stuff.


nice i see i am not only one that can build all his archery equipment himself .


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just finished building this. 

I can unbolt the two angle iron supports and fold up the legs if I ever have to move it. 

I plan on putting some sheet metal on the sides but the main structural part is done.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

looks pretty stout!! call it the "terminator string jig" !!! now you need a pegboard on the wall where you can hand your building materials and jigs and other build tools and you got a good work station. Nice job Terminator.....


----------



## anarchyhunter80 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hutch, Do you happen to have a parts list and maybe a little guide on how to assemble your stretcher that is pretty much what I have been looking for in a stretcher. Doesn't look like it needs and sort of machining just some welding and drilling which is what I have available to me. thanks.


Deer Eliminator said:


> Here is mine! I have added a double sided stretcher to the other side. Which some day I got to take a pic of.
> 
> View attachment 1192235
> View attachment 1192236
> ...


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Guys, on the longer strings you get a lot of bounce when using the Nw spinner. I have it well balanced. But you still get a lot bounce. So here is my cure and it works well for me. Especially on idler servings.


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

dwagoner said:


> looks pretty stout!! call it the "terminator string jig" !!! now you need a pegboard on the wall where you can hand your building materials and jigs and other build tools and you got a good work station. Nice job Terminator.....


Lol yeah it's pretty stout. Probably a lot more then I really needed. My old one was pretty weak so I might have over compensated a tad. All the metal was scrap I picked up at work so it didn't cost me anything. 

I have a peg board on the side of the garage wall I put the serving. The material I keep inside the house. I don't like the idea of having it sit out their in the heat. I doubt it effects anything but material isn't cheap so why risk anything.


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hutch do those holders also help keep the string from twisting when you are serving? 

What bobbin do you use when you use the nw spinner? I might get one for the beiter but afraid the weight will cause lots of bounce.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

nimrod1034 said:


> Hutch do those holders also help keep the string from twisting when you are serving?
> 
> What bobbin do you use when you use the nw spinner? I might get one for the beiter but afraid the weight will cause lots of bounce.


Yes they do! That is another reason I made them. I use bear paws and I love them. Once I balanced the Nw Spinner with washers it spun smooth. But with longer string lengths it needed to have something other then my hand holding it. I don't use a cordless drill or the rubber wheel that came with the Nw Spinner. I use an electric drill and a 5" plastic wheel with a rubber band stretched over it. The speed it gives is fa-nominal. 


Hutch


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Are those rubber washers that are in contact with the string?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

nimrod1034 said:


> Are those rubber washers that are in contact with the string?


The bottom one is rubber and the top is nylon.


Hutch


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Yes they do! That is another reason I made them. I use bear paws and I love them. Once I balanced the Nw Spinner with washers it spun smooth. But with longer string lengths it needed to have something other then my hand holding it. I don't use a cordless drill or the rubber wheel that came with the Nw Spinner. I use an electric drill and a 5" plastic wheel with a rubber band stretched over it. The speed it gives is fa-nominal.
> 
> 
> Hutch


That's an awesome idea for holding the string. By getting that set-up to the middle-ish of the string and essentially split the string into two smaller ones. 

I tried the string holding bar and it is just not convenient.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Its a simple device to make. Works excellent. Great for idler serving.



Hutch


----------

